# Hasegawa Egg Plane reissues...



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Anybody know where to get the new reissues. They come in a box of 12 I think. I can't seem to find an online store and I'd rather not troll ebay. 

Thanks for reading,
Tom


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXTCH5

Jim


----------

